

What we're up to at CivicSponsor...come work with us - wallacrw
http://www.youtube.com/user/CivicSponsor

======
adrian1010
What a phenomenal video! I'm a designer in SF, interested in social marketing
and am looking for work. Contact me if you have any openings.

------
rmouat
Pretty ridiculous, but great stuff. So the corporate matching is your twist on
the whole crowdfunding idea...intriguing, good luck!

